# Frequenzumrichter Lenze Vector 8200 E82EV402_4C an Drehmaschine



## Gravix (19 Oktober 2012)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

ich bin neu hier und bin auch kein Elektriker. Ich bin 43 Jahre alt und arbeite in einer Kerntechnischen Anlage. Zur Seite steht mir bei meinem Problem mein Vater, er ist Dipl.Ing Elektrotechnik im Ruhestand hat aber mit FU nicht viel zu tun gehabt.

So nun zu meinem Eigentlichen Problem/ Vorhaben....

Ich habe eine Drehmaschine (Bernardo WQ550 400 Volt 1Kw) dies möchte ich mittels FU betreiben. Sprich ich möchte per Poti die Drehzahl verstellen können. Auch möchte ich alle Sicherheitseinrichtungen natürlich weiter betreiben. Not Aus, Endschalter Getriebekasten, Endschalter Futterschutz, diese Funktionen sind in Reihe geschaltet. Hinzu kommt noch rechts/links lauf. Ein / Aus.

Leider weiß ich nicht welche Eingänge/Ausgänge ich am Vector 8200 belegen/verkabeln muss. Als nicht Elektriker keine so einfache Aufgabe. Es fehlt mir also ein Schaltplan....

Vorhanden sind:

Der Frequenzumrichter Vector 8200
Das Keypad
Ein Standartmodul PT
Geschirmte Leitung
Schaltkasten diverse Sicherungen

Es wäre prima wenn mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen könnte.

Gruß
Roland


----------



## c.wehn (19 Oktober 2012)

Hallo, eventuell solltest du dir lieber jemanden zur Hilfe holen.
Ein FU ist nicht nur anzuschließen sondern auch zu Parametrieren.
Die Klemmenbelegung des FU's findest du im entsprechenden Handbuch. Zu beachten ist hier das du Eingänge / Ausgänge teils frei parametrieren kannst.

Gruß


----------



## Per (19 Oktober 2012)

*Lenze 8200 Vector*

Willkommen Gravix hier in Forum.



Der Umrichter ist für eine Netzspannung 3Phasen 230/240V AC ausgelegt.
Das heißt du musst vor dem Umrichter ein Netztrafo setzen der die Netzspannung von 3 Phasen 400VAC auf 3 Phasen 230VAC bringt. 


Weitere Infos 

Technische DOKU Lenze:
A1 Frequenzumrichter 
	A10 8200 Vector
		SHB_8200vector_0,25-90KW_SW3-X_v3-0_DE

Link: http://src.lenze.com/lenze-bibliothek/de/_start.htm


Gruß Per


----------



## Gravix (19 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

in soweit ist mir das auch klar. 
Ich weiß nur nicht wie und wo man die Sicherheitskette ansteuern kann....naja und so einige andere Kleinigkeiten...
Hilfe habe ich ja, nur habe ich hier niemanden der sich zu 100 Prozent mit FU´s beschäftigt...

Gruß
Roland


----------



## Gravix (19 Oktober 2012)

Stop, der FU ist für 3 Phasen 400 Volt...


----------



## Per (19 Oktober 2012)

Jo, stimmt !


----------



## Per (19 Oktober 2012)

*Lenze 8200 Vector*

Da wir den Schaltplan nicht kennen einfach mal Ausschnitte hier Posten.

Dann bauen wir Schritt für Schritt die Steuerung zusammen.
Dein Vater wir dir bestimmt bei den Elementaren Dinge ein wenig helfen können.

Gruß Per


----------



## Gravix (19 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ja sicher hilft er mir und das ist wirklich sehr gut ! 
Schaltplan, das ist noch so eine Sache für meine Drehmaschine gibt es keinen Schaltplan. Nur für die Maschine mit 230 Volt. 

Gruß
Roland


----------



## Per (19 Oktober 2012)

Auch schon beim Hersteller nachgefragt ?? Sollte es doch dort geben oder?

Gehört doch zu einer vernünftigen Maschine.


----------



## Gravix (19 Oktober 2012)

Hi,

ja beim hersteller habe ich schon mehrfach nachgefragt. Ein paar Pläne erhalten.....immer den selben für 230 Volt. Naja Hersteller ist Bernardo dahinter steckt irgendein Chinese.....

Viel ist da aber nicht drin.

Motorschütz
Not Aus und zwei Endschalter in Reihe
An/Aus
Rechts/Aus/Links

Das wars auch schon...

Gruß
Roland

PS: Werde natürlich weiterhin versuchen einen Plan zu bekommen...


----------



## Gravix (20 Oktober 2012)

So sind nun ein wenig weiter....
Denkt doch mal mit...

Ich gehe vom FU mit abgeschirmter Leitung auf meinen Motor
Ich gehe vom FU Klemme X3 7 8 9 auf mein Poti
Ich gehe vom FU Klemme X3 20 E3 E4 auf rechts/null/links
Brücke von X3 7 nach 39
Brücke von X3 20 nach 28 hier schließe ich meinen Sicherheitskreis an (Ein/Aus sowie Endschalter, Not Aus) ich will nicht das bei Not Aus der Fu Spannungslos ist. Da diese Sicherheitskette in Reihe geschaltet ist würde mir jedesmal wenn ich den Futterschutz anhebe der FU ausgehen...

Das ganzemache ich mit dem Modul STANDART

Könnt ihr mir irgendwie folgen???

Gruß
Roland


----------



## Gravix (21 Oktober 2012)

Hm,

den Not Aus könnte man ja auch aus der Sicherheitskette heraus nehmen.....wie habt ihr das gemacht??

Gruß
Roland


----------



## Gravix (22 Oktober 2012)

Kann ich folgendes tun ??
Ich bitte um Antworten...

Mit dem NOT AUS ein Schütz ansteuern um im Notfall die Fu Spannungsfrei zu machen Das Schütz liegt hinter meinen Sicherungen und schaltet die 3 Phasen ab....

Geht das ohne Probleme??

Gruß
Roland


----------



## Per (29 Oktober 2012)

*Quickstop*

Hallo Roland,

Not-Aus unbedingt so einbinden das der Antrieb nicht ohne weiteres anlaufen kann und nicht von alleine Starten kann.
(Kabelbruch, Kurzschluß)

Über folgend Beschaltung  bitte einmal nach denken:

Not-Aus Relais mit Zeitverzögerten Kontakt.

Mit dem zeitverzögerten Kontakt wird die Reglerfreigabe (Klemme  28 ) und ein Netzschütz beschaltet.
Mit einem unverzögerten Kontakt vom Not-Aus Relais wird z.b. der Eingang E2 beschaltet der als Quickstop (QSP) paramentriert wird.
Quickstop führt den Antrieb an der eingestellten Ablaufzeit C0105 bis zum Stillstand,
wenn das Signal DCTRL1-QSP aktiviert wird.

Gruß Per


----------



## Gravix (30 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Per,

ich denke darüber nach !
Eigentlich ist mein Schaltplan fertig, allerdings kommen immer mehr neue Vorschläge so dass ich kaum noch zum Umbauen komme....aber es ist ja auch richtig so !

Gruß
Roland

PS: Kann mir jemand ein Datenblatt zu einem Siemens Schütz besorgen 3TB41 22-OX


----------



## Gravix (7 November 2012)

Sooo, es hat sich was getan.

 Der Antrieb läuft und meine Sicherheitskette greift auch. Aber es gibt noch einige Probleme die es zu beseitigen gilt.

1. Auslaufzeit/Anlaufzeit zu lang
2. Das Poti greift nur auf den letzten 20 Prozent und regelt falsch herrum....

Ich  denke das meiste wird an der Einstellung liegen. Poti muss ich die  Kabel umklemmen, weshalb das aber nur von 50 Hz bis auf 37 Hz  regelt....hm wahrscheinlich auch Einstellung....

Gruß
Roland


----------



## Toki0604 (7 November 2012)

Hi,


> weshalb das aber nur von 50 Hz bis auf 37 Hz  regelt....hm wahrscheinlich auch Einstellung....


Du hast höchstwarscheinlich an dem Standard-PT Modul von Lenze die Standard Einstellung 0-10V beibehalten.
Da du den Poti direkt an 7/8/9 mit der internen Spannungsquelle des FU betreibst, muss du die DIP-Schalter auf 0-5 V umstellen.
Dann wirst du das Problem schon mal beseitigt haben...

Gruß, Toki


----------



## Toki0604 (7 November 2012)

> 1. Auslaufzeit/Anlaufzeit zu lang


Auslaufzeit, Anfahrzeit sind die Rampen die in den Codestellen C0012 und C0013 eingestellt werden.
Falls diese Codestellen über dein Bedienteil nicht direkt einstellbar sind, musst du zuvor dein Menü af "ALL" umstellen.
Ich glaube Taste1->2, dann einmal Pfeil rechts, einmal Pfeil hoch. Steht aber im Beipack gut beschrieben.

Gruß, Toki


----------



## Toki0604 (7 November 2012)

> X3 20 nach 28 hier schließe ich meinen Sicherheitskreis an (Ein/Aus  sowie Endschalter, Not Aus) ich will nicht das bei Not Aus der Fu  Spannungslos ist.


Schau dir im Handbuch mal die Codestelle C0007 an.
Hier kannst du die Digitalen Ein und Ausgänge konfigurieren. 
Die Klemmen 20/28 sind die Reglerfreigabe. 
Die sollte bei déiner Unterbrechung des Sicherheitskreises natürlich weggeschaltet werden
Den Not-Aus o.ä. kann man auch sehr gut an E3 oder E4 anschließen wenn dieser als QSP (Quickstop) konfiguriert ist.
Der Eingang benötigt "Dauer 1", ist somit Dahtbruchsicher abgefragt.

Gruß, Toki


----------



## Gravix (7 November 2012)

Hallo,

Danke für die Infos !!!
Wie sollten die Dip Schalter denn stehen???
Bei mir sind alle aus bis auf den mittleren...

Gruß
Roland

PS: C007 - 14

Den Sicherheitskreis habe ich auch nochmal geändert er hängt an der 20 zum Schalter rechts/links und unterbricht somit die Spannungsversorgung.


----------



## Toki0604 (7 November 2012)

Die Dipschalter sollen 0,0,1,0,0 stehen. Somit wäre deine Einstellung korrekt.
C0007 auf 14, aus einem bestimmten Grund? (Ok, hatte ich überlesen...)
Wegen der 37,5 Hz könnte auch die Belegung des Potis an den Klemmen 7/8/9 verdreht sein.
Schau das der "Schleifkontakt" auf Klemme 8 liegt.
Und ist der Widerstand auch 10KOhm?

Gruß, Toki


----------



## Toki0604 (7 November 2012)

Hast du den FU aus der Werkseinstellung heraus selber konfiguriert? 
Oder war der zuvor schon für eine andere Verwendung genutzt worden?
Eine falsche Einstellung in C0034 wäre ebenfalls denkbar. (Funktionsweise des Analogeingangs) 
Für deine Anwendung sollte dort "0" stehen. 
In C0011 steht die Maximale Ausgangsfrequenz (bei dir sollte dann 50Hz eingetragen sein)

Gruß, Toki


----------



## Gravix (7 November 2012)

Hallo,

das Poti hat 10 Kohm und sollte eigentlich richtig geklemmt sein. Werde es aber morgen kontrollieren.
Der FU war schon anderswo verbaut.....ich habe nur ein paar Einstellungen Kontrolliert....werde dies aber morgen ebenfalls nochmal tun.

*Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe !!

*Gruß
Roland


----------



## Gravix (8 November 2012)

Moin,

Poti war falsch angeklemmt, das geht nun. Allerdings komme ich in der Verstellung nur von min 20HZ bis halt 50HZ.
Die Auslauftzeit habe ich runter auf 2 sec gestellt hat aber eigentlich nix gebracht. Alle anderen Werte stehen so wie Du es beschrieben hast.

Gruß
Roland

So ganz zufrieden bin ich noch nicht...also weiter forschen...


----------



## Toki0604 (8 November 2012)

Wenn der jetzige Einstellbereich von 20 - 50Hz geht, dann könnte es sein das in der Codestelle C0010 der Wert 20 steht.
Diesen dann gegebenenfalls auf 0 setzen. 
Desweiteren wäre denkbar das Codestelle C0140 auf 20 steht. Diese entsprechend auch auf 0 setzen.
Allerdings ich hoffe doch das du einen Werksreset durchgeführt hast bevor du den FU in Betrieb genommen hast...
Für deine derzeitige Anwendung reicht die Werkseinstellung und die Einstellung in Codestelle C0007 erst einmal aus.
Einen Werksreset im aktiven Parametersatz 1 fürst du aus indem du in der Codestelle C0002 eine 1 eintippst und dann mit Enter bestätigst.
Der FU darf dabei keine Freigabe auf 28 haben.
Das hat mir schon bei einigen merkwürdigen Phänomenen geholfen.

Gruß, Toki


----------



## Toki0604 (8 November 2012)

Die Anfahrrampe kann man in der Regel besser regeln und sehen als die Abfahrrampe.
Da sind viele Faktoren wie bewegte Masse, Reibung etc, halt die Anwendung ausschlaggebend. 
Bei unseren Anwendungen regeln wir in den Bereichen 0,15 sek bis 0,3 Sek. 
Stell die Zeit ruhig mal deutlich weiter runter. 

Gruß, Toki


----------



## Toki0604 (8 November 2012)

Wenn das Problem beseitigt sein sollte, dann solltest du dich damit befassen die Motordaten in den FU einzugeben.
Wenn du es noch nicht hast, dann lade dir von Lenze das Systemhandbuch 8200 herunter.
In den Codestellen C0087-C0091 (glaube ich) werden die Motordaten eingegeben.
Vielleicht solltest du auch eine für deine Anwendung geeignete Regelungsart aussuchen (Vectorregelung z.B.).
Die einzelnen Regelungsarten sind optimiert für Schweranlauf oder Drehmoment oder genaue Drehzahl etc.
Steht im Systemhandbuch aber auch ganz gut beschrieben.

Gruß, Toki


----------



## Gravix (9 November 2012)

Moin,

so weit so gut. Alle Kabel nun verstaut und Maschine steht wieder an Ihrem Platz.

C0010 hatte ich bereits gestern auf 0 gesetzt dann ging die Regelung von 20 bis 50 Hz
C0140 habe ich heute auf 0 gesetzt und kann nun von 10 bis 50 Hz regeln...weshalb von 10Hz bleibt mir ein Rätsel

Auf Werkseinstellung habe ich den FU noch nicht gesetzt, hatte da irgendwie bislang zuviel Respekt vor....mal sehen

Tja Motordaten....ich würde Sie gerne eingeben nur, der Motor hat kein Typenschild. Auf der Verkleidung vom Motor ist ein Aufkleber 2,6A 550 Watt.....allerdings wird die Maschine mit verschidenen Motoren ausgeliefert. Vorne steht bei meiner 750 Watt und in meiner Rechnung steht 1Kw.......also nicht so einfach..

Hochfahrzeit habe ich auf 2 sec gestellt das geht ganz gut....
Auslaufzeit hatte ich auf 0,2 gestellt aber da habe ich das Gefühl das sich nix verändert hatt.

*Froh bin ich das erstmal alles läuft !
Vielen Dank !!

*Gruß
Roland


----------



## Toki0604 (9 November 2012)

> Auf Werkseinstellung habe ich den FU noch nicht gesetzt, hatte da irgendwie bislang zuviel Respekt vor....mal sehen


Respekt ist gut, aber keine Angst haben. Da der FU mit der Parametrierung der vorherigen Anwendung in deiner Maschine funktioniert,
sollte es keine Probleme mit der Werkseinstellung geben. Die für dich wichtigen Parameter kennst du ja mittlerweile ;-)
Ich denke noch mal über die 10 Hz nach....

Gruß, Toki


----------



## tofl (19 März 2014)

Ein Hallo an alle Forumsteilnehmer.

Ich bin froh, dass ich auf dieses Thema gestoßen bin. Ich hab nämlich folgendes vor: 

"Umrüstung einer Drehmaschine auf einen Drehstromasynchronmotor, angesteuert durch einen Lenze Frequenzumrchter 8200 Vector" 

Zunächst kurz zu meiner Person, ich bin 31 Jahre alt und hab mal Maschinenbau studiert. Ich restauriere in meiner Freizeit Motorräder und habe als Jugendlicher von einem Nachbarn eine Drehmaschine geschenkt bekommen. Diese ist ca. 1910 bis 1915 gebaut (leider kein Typschild gefunden, aber ab 1920 waren die Maschinen wohl schon wälzgelagert, was meine nicht ist). Auf jeden Fall wurde Anfang der 20er Jahre ein Elektromotor nachgerüstet der über ein Vierganggetriebe auf die originale Flachriemenscheibe wirkt. Eben dieses Getrieb hat jetzt nach nur 90 Jahren Betriebszeit seinen Geist aufgegeben, die Zähne waren regelrecht abgenutzt obwohl ausreichend Öl auf dem Getriebe war. Wahrscheinlich ist die Anzahl der Betriebsstunden sechsstellig. 
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Ich habe bei uns in der Scheune einen 5,5 kW Elektromotor gefunden (mein Vater hat zu DDR-Zeiten Kreissägen und Betonmischer quasi in Serie gebaut, eine private "Konsumgüterproduktion") und nun einen passenden 5,5 kW Lenze FU bei Ebay gekauft (E82EV552_4C). 
Ich habe mich jetzt durch die Bedienungsanleitungen des FU´s, des Keypads und gerade noch durch die des Kommunkationsmoduls gearbeitet. Bei mir ist leider ein CAN KomModul verbaut und ich werde wohl noch ein Standard IO Modul kaufen müssen. Gestern habe ich mit dem Lenze Vertrieb telefoniert und ich wurde auf das Lenze Poti aufmerksam gemacht, dieses werde ich verwenden. 

Offene Fragen sind für mich jetzt noch:
- welche Klemmenart ist die bessere am IO Modul, die normalen Schraubklemmen oder die Federzugklemmen? Der Preis
  ist der geleiche:

http://www.google.de/imgres?sa=X&rl...r=389&page=1&start=0&ndsp=25&ved=0CIMBEK0DMA4

- muss unbedingt ein Schaltkasten verbaut werden und wenn ja nach welcher Norm ist dieser zu beschaffen, auch was die
  Klemmleiste angeht 
- welche Kabel sind zu verwenden, vorallem hinsichtlich der Schirmung, auch hier: auf welche Angaben muss ich achten.
  die Zuleitung zur Drehmaschine ist 2,5 mm^2 und mit 25 Ampere abgesichert, die Absicherung reicht laut Anleitung, es
  werden aber 4 mm^2 Leitungen empfohlen(vorgeschrieben). Gilt dies nur zwischen FU und Motor wegen der zu
  erwartenden Blindströme zwischen Kapaztät und Induktivität?
- hinsichtlich der Reglerfreigabe und des Rechs/Linkslaufes, wie ist zu verkabeln, wo wird die Spannung abgenommen?
  Welche Schalter sind zu verwenden?

Ich habe momentan vor, den FU in einen Schaltkasten in der Nähe des Motors zu verbauen und mir ein kleines Schaltpult mit Rechts/Linkslauf und dem Poti an den Schlitten der Drehmaschine zu montieren. Eine Bremsung der Maschine habe ich bisher nicht vor, ich habe aber bisher, beispielsweise beim Gewindedrehen, einfach den mechanischen Schalter in die Gegenrichtung gedreht, der Riemen ist dann etwas durchgeschlupft, die Absicherung des Motors hat diesen Missbrauch aber ohne weiteres überstanden. Ich gehe davon aus, dass dies in Zukunft mit dem Fu nicht mehr möglich sein wird? Auf einen Bremswiederstand wollte ich eigentlich verzichten und eine mechanische Bremse ist nicht vorhanden.

Gravix, es würde mir sehr helfen wenn du deinen Schaltplan veröffentlichen könntest. Ich würde mich dann daran halten, das würde mir viele Unsicherheiten ersparen, da Elektotechnik nicht mein Metier ist und alles Neue mit einem hohen Aufwand zum Sammeln von Informationen verbunden ist. Ich habe aber z.B. die komplette Installation in der Scheune selbst gemacht und ich hatte 2 Semester Elektrotechnik und ein Sem. Elektromotorische Antriebe (dort wurden aber hauptsächlich Erwärmungskurven Berechnet), Grundkenntnisse sind also vorhanden.

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus für Eure Infos,

Grüße

Florian


----------



## tofl (19 März 2014)

Ein Hallo an alle Forumsteilnehmer.

Ich bin froh, dass ich auf dieses Thema gestoßen bin. Ich hab nämlich folgendes vor: 

"Umrüstung einer Drehmaschine auf einen Drehstromasynchronmotor, angesteuert durch einen Lenze Frequenzumrchter 8200 Vector" 

Zunächst kurz zu meiner Person, ich bin 31 Jahre alt und hab mal Maschinenbau studiert. Ich restauriere in meiner Freizeit Motorräder und habe als Jugendlicher von einem Nachbarn eine Drehmaschine geschenkt bekommen. Diese ist ca. 1910 bis 1915 gebaut (leider kein Typschild gefunden, aber ab 1920 waren die Maschinen wohl schon wälzgelagert, was meine nicht ist). Auf jeden Fall wurde Anfang der 20er Jahre ein Elektromotor nachgerüstet der über ein Vierganggetriebe auf die originale Flachriemenscheibe wirkt. Eben dieses Getrieb hat jetzt nach nur 90 Jahren Betriebszeit seinen Geist aufgegeben, die Zähne waren regelrecht abgenutzt obwohl ausreichend Öl auf dem Getriebe war. Wahrscheinlich ist die Anzahl der Betriebsstunden sechsstellig. 
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Ich habe bei uns in der Scheune einen 5,5 kW Elektromotor gefunden (mein Vater hat zu DDR-Zeiten Kreissägen und Betonmischer quasi in Serie gebaut, eine private "Konsumgüterproduktion") und nun einen passenden 5,5 kW Lenze FU bei Ebay gekauft (E82EV552_4C). 
Ich habe mich jetzt durch die Bedienungsanleitungen des FU´s, des Keypads und gerade noch durch die des Kommunkationsmoduls gearbeitet. Bei mir ist leider ein CAN KomModul verbaut und ich werde wohl noch ein Standard IO Modul kaufen müssen. Gestern habe ich mit dem Lenze Vertrieb telefoniert und ich wurde auf das Lenze Poti aufmerksam gemacht, dieses werde ich verwenden. 

Offene Fragen sind für mich jetzt noch:
- welche Klemmenart ist die bessere am IO Modul, die normalen Schraubklemmen oder die Federzugklemmen? Der Preis
  ist der geleiche:

http://www.google.de/imgres?sa=X&rl...r=389&page=1&start=0&ndsp=25&ved=0CIMBEK0DMA4

- muss unbedingt ein Schaltkasten verbaut werden und wenn ja nach welcher Norm ist dieser zu beschaffen, auch was die
  Klemmleiste angeht 
- welche Kabel sind zu verwenden, vorallem hinsichtlich der Schirmung, auch hier: auf welche Angaben muss ich achten.
  die Zuleitung zur Drehmaschine ist 2,5 mm^2 und mit 25 Ampere abgesichert, die Absicherung reicht laut Anleitung, es
  werden aber 4 mm^2 Leitungen empfohlen(vorgeschrieben). Gilt dies nur zwischen FU und Motor wegen der zu
  erwartenden Blindströme zwischen Kapaztät und Induktivität?
- hinsichtlich der Reglerfreigabe und des Rechs/Linkslaufes, wie ist zu verkabeln, wo wird die Spannung abgenommen?
  Welche Schalter sind zu verwenden?

Ich habe momentan vor, den FU in einen Schaltkasten in der Nähe des Motors zu verbauen und mir ein kleines Schaltpult mit Rechts/Linkslauf und dem Poti an den Schlitten der Drehmaschine zu montieren. Eine Bremsung der Maschine habe ich bisher nicht vor, ich habe aber bisher, beispielsweise beim Gewindedrehen, einfach den mechanischen Schalter in die Gegenrichtung gedreht, der Riemen ist dann etwas durchgeschlupft, die Absicherung des Motors hat diesen Missbrauch aber ohne weiteres überstanden. Ich gehe davon aus, dass dies in Zukunft mit dem Fu nicht mehr möglich sein wird? Auf einen Bremswiederstand wollte ich eigentlich verzichten und eine mechanische Bremse ist nicht vorhanden.

Gravix, es würde mir sehr helfen wenn du deinen Schaltplan veröffentlichen könntest. Ich würde mich dann daran halten, das würde mir viele Unsicherheiten ersparen, da Elektotechnik nicht mein Metier ist und alles Neue mit einem hohen Aufwand zum Sammeln von Informationen verbunden ist. Ich habe aber z.B. die komplette Installation in der Scheune selbst gemacht und ich hatte 2 Semester Elektrotechnik und ein Sem. Elektromotorische Antriebe (dort wurden aber hauptsächlich Erwärmungskurven Berechnet), Grundkenntnisse sind also vorhanden.

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus für Eure Infos,

Grüße

Florian


----------

